# UMC-1 and Pioneer VSX-1015TX or Receiver upgrade?



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm looking for some peoples opinions on what would work better. I'm currently running a Pioneer VSX-1015TX as my receiver in my HT.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=495693

It is THX Select2, Handles my 4 ohm speakers quite well, no distortion, plenty of clean power for my listening levels. However, it doesnt handle HDMI, It doesnt have a passthrough option, the eq leaves a lot to be desired and i find it a little annoying to have to switch TV sources and audio sources separately. It would be nice to use one button. I'm thinking the UMC-1 would work really well as a preamp to the pioneer. I know my amp isnt rated for 4 ohm though (even though thx rating means its supposed to do 3.2 ohm continuous? someone correct me.). 
Its a tossup between using what already works, and well i might add, and adding the processor to get the new encoding formats, and eliminate the balanced SW out converter im using. Or should i be looking at some kind of receiver instead? keep in mind more power is not the issue, but always a good thing :T


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

A programmable remote might solve the separate switching problem. Some can chain multiple commands together on the same button. Otherwise, replacing the receiver would seem to be appropriate. Sorry.

Note that the UMC-1 has only just now started shipping in limited quantities to pre-registered buyers and seems to be having significant firmware problems. Hopefully Emotiva will get them fixed soon.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The UMC-1 is an SSP and will not be compatible with your Pioneer. Very few AVR's are able to access only the amplifier section of the unit separate from the preamp part of the AVR. This is reserved for flagship units. Pioneer's VSX-49txi could do this and a handful of others.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

So i guess the idea is pretty much dead. What is up with the UMC-1 anyways? i suppose im better to save some money and consider a new receiver altogether. Any suggestions? i like onkyo, but they don't seem to like driving all channels at once... 120w~ is where i'd like to be in terms of power. (4 ohm though, not 8.) 4 ohm is a requirement. hdmi, with passthrough, some form of EQ like audessy. and although its hard to find, a learning remote would be sweet. my pioneer currently has a learning remote that came with it, its hard to live without it now. i might need to suck it up and buy a harmony.

I might have to sell this pioneer amp.
any idea what theyre worth now? its still under warranty for 5 more yrs.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Onkyo TX-SR876 meets all of your requirements. It puts out over 100 watts per channel ACD:
http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/receivers/2463/test-bench-onkyo-tx-sr875-av-receiver.html
The UMC-1 is an SSP (Surround Sound Processor) and requires outboard amplification.

It is available for around 850 Dollars from Accessories4less. Truly an unbeatable combination of power, features and excellent video processing.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

